# Need help--crusty gooey eyes



## JiminMorris (Oct 3, 2003)

I have 2 pbp's they are house pets that go outside. They are large with some skin folds above eyes. One is much more pronounced than the other. They both have developed crusty eyes that now have yellowish gunk that builds up inside the eye and lots of reddy-brown crust on the outside. They do have a ton of eyelashes lodged in there even with daily cleaning with eye rinse. I've tried everything I can think of to fix it. There is not a vet that will come to take a look. I even tried pink eye medicine. I am worried the larger pig maybe almost totally blind. They are far from perfect specimen pot bellys. I know part of the problem is I have allowed them to become overweight but I think they have a eye infection that I can't get rid of. I have used medicine for mange as someone told me that may be the issue. I am getting desperate to help them. The bigger on is more disabled that the little one. She gets picked on by the little pig because she can't manuever well due to her lack of sight. They have been really enjoying being outside more but I have to make sure it's safe. We live on a little lake and I am worried one of them could drowned if they walked too close to the edge. Any advice you can give is really appreciated. They were both rescues from bad situations. They deserve better. 
please help!


----------



## JiminMorris (Oct 3, 2003)

I know this forum is not used much for pet pigs but the members here seem to have real scoop on diagnosis and treatment of problems. Do my piggies have an unusual problem or shoudl I be on the pet forum? Please help! The cost of transporting and treating at the U of I will be a burden but if it's a problem that needs a clinical visit I'll just have to make it work. Any advice will truly be appreciated. 

Coleen


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Coleen, I would say that nobody has answered your thread because they don't know. And nor do I I've never had anything to do with PB's as we don't have them here, the closest being the Kunekune, and nor do I have indoor pigs.

If your want my personal opinion, I would say that much of the problem is environmental. By your own admission they are overweight and this is bad for any breed of pig. The skin folds above their eyes will be collecting gunk and dirt and won't be helping their eye health. 

How much time do they spend outside? It should be all day. Use that little lake - pigs of any breed love to wallow and this wallowing goes a very long way to keeping them clean and healthy. You are now coming into your summer so this is ever more important. They won't drown in the lake, pigs like water and are exceptionally good swimmers. 

Ring the U of I and explain the problem to them. They may well be able to help you over the phone. If they can't maybe look at just taking one pig to them for a visit. In the meantime work at getting their weight down and this will be helped by getting them outside and making them forage for most of their own food - the excercise will be good for them. From memory they are like the Kunekune and are grass eaters so allow them to graze and maybe a handful of pig nuts once a day. 

That's the best I can do for you I'm afraid.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## JiminMorris (Oct 3, 2003)

I really appreciate the information. At least I know it is actually something that needs vet care. I checked in with a few pbp people but they said everything from ear mites to a systemic mange infection. I have followed treatments for both a few times. The pigs are actually very different from each other. One of them is extremely long. She put the weight on all over and has had the more severe problem with folds. I think she is a mix of some sort. The other one is stockier with alot more hair. Her creases are there but they seem sorta normal. 

They have been outside all day everyday for a few weeks now. They are much more relaxed. The shorter hairier pig has more of a pbp personality. I got her at 6 months after she was attacked by the families boxer. The problem started a few months after she arrived. 

The longer pig was sold to me at a flea market. I was told she was a few weeks old but I think she was only a few days old. You could tell she didn't do the regular dominance things pigs are supposed to do which became a problem when the second one got introduced. I always thought the second one brought something in but maybe the first one had something from birth that the stress of the new pig brought out. 

I will call U of I tomorrow and ask them what to do. Ronnie I really appreciate the help. We keep them as pets but that doesn't mean I want them to not be normal pigs. They are really cool. They have developed "guard pig" behaviors. They even challenge the Fed Ex truck when it comes. They are excellent with small dogs, poultry, llamas, horses and goats, The big one seems to like it when the banty chickens sleep along her belly. 

I could talk about them all day. Just want you to know how much I appreciate the help. 

Thanks again!

Coleen

PS I would love to see them swim. :thumb:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I dreamt about your bloody pigs last night and woke up this morning thinking - cats! Cats, eyes, pigs, what is the connection? Conjunctivitis!! Most of us only see this disease in kittens but it is an easily transmissable disease that can, and will, affect all animals including humans. I would bet a pound to a penny that this is what your pigs are suffering from and was probably brought in by the pig you bought from the flea market.

For a correct diagnosis you are unfortunately going to have to take the pig(s) to either the U of I or a vet but still worth ringing on the off-chance that they will be able to tell you over the phone and prescribe the appropriate eye drops. But I doubt they will prescribe without seeing the animal. My vets will because I've been dealing with them for a long time but that is not the norm.

We can all write books about our pigs. They are great time wasters no matter what breed they are. They are usually good with other stock and I've yet to come across a mean one. I've had sows leave their piglets with my heading dog while they go off to graze, the same heading dog help to rear piglets in that they slept with her and she loved it, at present I have a retired boar living with a retired ram and they have become traffic stoppers - they are in a paddock next to the road and people keep stopping to take photo's of the pair of them. There is going to be an accident one day. There is a retired sow of nearly 14 that drives me mad. She won't eat anything other than cakes and milk. Like I'm going to bake for a pig! The milk isn't a problem, I milk cows.

Enjoy your pigs and keep me informed as to what happens. This is a learning curve not just for you, but for me and everybody who reads this thread.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

